# 1971 Starcraft refit



## 1Vhull (Dec 10, 2019)

Hello all, starting my first tin boat build. Here’s a quick background on me and the boat. I’ve been fishing my entire life and finally have my own boat. fished the boat all summer and now have a lot of ideas and a plan for the build. I do have access to just about all the tools I think I’ll need, I have a full shop I work from every day. the boat as far as I know is a 1971 Starcraft mariner. I picked it up from a friend with a fairly new merc 9.9 that runs well. ( boats rated for 40 and I’d like to meet in the middle with a 20 or 25 eventually). Anyway here’s a few pictures, I pulled a ton of heavy, and rotted wood out of the boat already, along with enough random scrap steel to build another boat haha. Planning on welding a floor system together and dropping in a aluminum floor.


----------



## CedarRiverScooter (Dec 11, 2019)

Looks like a diamond in the rough.

Keep your floor structure light &it will plane easier with less horsepower.

Insulation board is a good light & stiff material to use, just have it accessible for replacement if it gets waterlogged someday.


----------



## 1Vhull (Dec 11, 2019)

I agree, I think If I rivet the floor down to the frame then I can always remove the floor from time to time and then clean out or do whats needed under the floor. currently the boat doesn't leak, I'm thinking however of using one of those rivet seal compounds on the inside since im doing all this work now. is that a good idea? I don't want to do a full "bass boat" conversion, I like the open floor plan approach with a nice casting deck upfront. The original owner still has the section for the controls in his attic and im planning on adding that back in. Ill try and post a pic of my floorplan drawing for anyone interested and as always appreciate any input. 

side note, when I first got this boat I did a lot of research on people with this merc 9.9. when I got the boat it hadn't ran In several years and the carb was in bad shape. Once I got it all running well the boat does 16-17 mph and that was with all the craziness inside it from the previous owner. Im really interested on what this boat will do once streamlined a little more. also, the setup I was running had me, the battery, trolling motor, fuel all at the transom and it planed out well on calmer days to my surprise. I think the added controls with me, battery and bow mount trolling motor upfront will drastically help. Anyway I like experimenting with this sort of stuff so we will see how well it all works out. looking forward to meeting everyone here.


----------



## 1Vhull (Dec 13, 2019)

Brazing a few of the holes closed. The PO drilled holes in the front to hold the deck up, which of course bent the aluminum slightly, knocked it back in shape and working on filling the holes.


----------



## 1Vhull (Dec 28, 2019)

Removing all the paint. Getting somewhere now.


----------



## Churak (Dec 28, 2019)

Love the look of that boat! That blunt nose is something I had tried to find when I was looking for my project boat.

Progress looks good so far - full tear down and strip like I'm doing on my project. I have been looking for a wire cup like like the one in your photo, mind mentioning the model or where you found it?

The hole fill with brazing looks great as well, I have been thinking about how best to fill similar holes and it looks like you gave me my answer!

What do you plan on doing with the finish? Paint or leaving it bare?

Sent from my Nokia 7.2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Vhull (Dec 29, 2019)

Churak said:


> Love the look of that boat! That blunt nose is something I had tried to find when I was looking for my project boat.
> 
> Progress looks good so far - full tear down and strip like I'm doing on my project. I have been looking for a wire cup like like the one in your photo, mind mentioning the model or where you found it?
> 
> ...



I’m planing on doing a dark blue that follows the line along the edge (not sure what that is actually called) and then dark grey or khaki on the bottom. The wire cup I found at Home Depot and Lowe’s, the bigger ones from rural king or tractor supply type places (make sure and get a softer one, they can be pretty aggressive) however, the main tool I use to strip paint is a Eastwood made tool I’ll add a picture of. I believe it’s called a SCT.


----------



## 1Vhull (Mar 29, 2020)

A quick update on the Mariner refit: sanded down, patching holes. Getting ready to weld in a new floor support system. Got the new transom cut and glued with marine ply. Will finish transom by sealing with fiber glass and epoxy. Figured before I get crazy on the floor I’d use “gluv-it” on the inside, really no leaks but it can’t hurt while I’m here.


----------



## Shaugh (Mar 31, 2020)

It's a perfect all purpose hull...wide and stable. Capable of handling a big open floor plan. I have a similar year that's become my all around adventure boat... perfect for fishing.. diving... testing motors... enough room to pitch a tent and camp....


----------



## k13west (Mar 31, 2020)

That hull is so cool! What a great all purpose design. You're going to like the open floor plan.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## jasper60103 (Mar 31, 2020)

Shaugh said:


> It's a perfect all purpose hull...wide and stable. Capable of handling a big open floor plan. I have a similar year that's become my all around adventure boat... perfect for fishing.. diving... testing motors... enough room to pitch a tent and camp....
> 
> GYORE0469.JPG
> 
> IMG_3268.JPG



Very nice. Big and wide tiller boat! Love those comfy seats too.!


----------



## 1Vhull (Mar 31, 2020)

Shaugh said:


> It's a perfect all purpose hull...wide and stable. Capable of handling a big open floor plan. I have a similar year that's become my all around adventure boat... perfect for fishing.. diving... testing motors... enough room to pitch a tent and camp....



Yeah I really love this style of boat, I wish I had the larger one like yours but even my 14’ feels a lot bigger with that boat design. I’ve seen the larger ones turned into some really cool center console designs. Cool to see another old boat getting used.


----------



## 1Vhull (Apr 1, 2020)

Getting the bow supports rebuilt. Only wood I plan on going back in the boat. Using maple, seal up with epoxy.


----------



## 1Vhull (Apr 26, 2020)

Floor welded together, working on the casting deck, starting paint


----------



## Jim (Apr 28, 2020)

Awesome progress bud! 

Thanks for sharing your project. Looking forward to the end result. :beer:


----------



## 1Vhull (Apr 29, 2020)

Jim said:


> Awesome progress bud!
> 
> Thanks for sharing your project. Looking forward to the end result. :beer:



Thank you ! This forum is great stuff.


----------



## 1Vhull (Apr 30, 2020)

One more sand and coat on the white part then the decals will be ready. Looking like a boat again. Added tie down eyes on the transom so no more tying to the handles, not that it really makes a difference I guess. Just a cleaner look.


----------



## 1Vhull (May 3, 2020)

Bottom paint is done, decals on, re bunked the trailer, starting to prime the inside of the boat.


----------



## 1Vhull (May 17, 2020)

Got the inside gunwales painted up, cut out the floor, epoxied the floor, riveted it down and sealed the spots where I ran rivets. Added a few mods to the trailer tongue. Also, nobody seems interested but if you are let me know. Otherwise I’ll probably stop posting here and save everyone some time.. lol :roll:


----------



## LDUBS (May 17, 2020)

I hope you keep posting. I like this style of boat and have been following your progress.


----------



## 450clown (May 17, 2020)

Hey I'm watching the build keep posting pics man! I like the expanded steel on the front of the trailer that's a good idea!

Sent from my SM-T700 using Tapatalk


----------



## kcatto (May 17, 2020)

I have the exact same boat.... 1969 16ft starcraft mariner V.... side console..... Some one removed your side console?

I have not started on mine yet... finishing up a rebuild on a 1986 Suzuki SP200 dual sport bike.. Than the boat can start.... I love the aluminum sub floor idea... why not just use aluminum sheets for the floor as well? I know kinda expensive but in for a dime, in for a dollar...You could cover with the anti-slip coating or even the zero slip snap together flooring... 

Very cool boat... since I thought I was the only guy to have one of these starcraft mariner V boats it is nice to see another one... I have 1982 mercury quick silver engine set-up for mine... It was on it... boat probably flies with the 40hp merc on it...

I also have a dilly tilt trailer for launching without boat dock... it works really well... I really like your use of the center trailer jack... and the way you mounted your winch... did you extend the trailer tongue a little to accommodate the jack or was it all ready set up that way? Keep it up its amazing...

Keven


----------



## 1Vhull (May 18, 2020)

kcatto said:


> I have the exact same boat.... 1969 16ft starcraft mariner V.... side console..... Some one removed your side console?
> 
> I have not started on mine yet... finishing up a rebuild on a 1986 Suzuki SP200 dual sport bike.. Than the boat can start.... I love the aluminum sub floor idea... why not just use aluminum sheets for the floor as well? I know kinda expensive but in for a dime, in for a dollar...You could cover with the anti-slip coating or even the zero slip snap together flooring...
> 
> ...



I really love these Starcraft boats, the lines, the layout of them.. really good all purpose. I was going to run aluminum for the floor but, I put some cash into a few other less changeable aspects down the toad and installed the floor in a way that I can easily swap later. Plus with the subfloor being built solid I was able to run .5” marine ply and have a very stiff floor. 

The trailer was essentially the same as I got it except for that I changed in the last photos. It’s an old trailer but it works for now. That tilt trailer sounds sweet.


----------



## 1Vhull (May 18, 2020)

I’ll keep posting haha, I just wanted to make sure I wasn’t just being annoying on the forum. 

I got further on the boat, and built the jack plate. Pretty beefy but it should work well. 

Planning down the road when I get a bigger motor to re install the console, for now I’ll stick with the tiller.


----------



## k13west (May 19, 2020)

Where are you located, 1Vhull? That kind of aluminum boat layout; wide open floor plan, vee entry to five degrees deadrise at transom, deep sides, combing gunnels, is very popular in the Pacific Northwest. I wasn't familiar with this style until I moved here but they're incredibly practical and useful boats. 

You're doing an amazing job with the restoration. Thanks for taking us along.

Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk


----------



## 1Vhull (May 19, 2020)

k13west said:


> Where are you located, 1Vhull? That kind of aluminum boat layout; wide open floor plan, vee entry to five degrees deadrise at transom, deep sides, combing gunnels, is very popular in the Pacific Northwest. I wasn't familiar with this style until I moved here but they're incredibly practical and useful boats.
> 
> You're doing an amazing job with the restoration. Thanks for taking us along.
> 
> Sent from my moto g(7) power using Tapatalk



I’m in the STL area, not many of these around here. But you are right, I love this style of boat. I really like the deep sidewalls. A lot of the local lakes are man made and very shallow and turn into the ocean with a breeze. I fished with it end of last summer into the fall and winter until things were iced up without really changing much at first. My only regret is I didn’t find a 16-18’ model but I got this from a close friend real cheap with a newer motor.


----------



## kcatto (May 19, 2020)

Ok where is STL? (maybe I am missing it?)..... Jack plate is Awesome you made it... it looks good.... I am working on a plan for a tilt and trim unit for my boat...

Ok you said you wished you got the 16-18 foot boat? what size is yours? Mine is printed 16ft on the title and manufacturing plate but if you measure from tip to transom down the center it is 17.9 so I don't know how they got 16 ft out of it, either way 16ft boat cheaper to title...

Like k13west posted these boats are popular in Pacific northwest, I am in central Oklahoma and this boat is amazingly rare in Oklahoma... when I bought mine and was doing research on the original boat. I contacted Starcraft they told me the hull design and deep side were made for off shore or gulf boats etc... The boat reminds me of the boats we used in Alaska to fish and hunt.... Mine was used for stripper fishing in lake Texoma big lake between oklahoma and texas...

Like I said I am SO excited to see another one of these boats.... how did you weld the aluminum?

I will post a picture of my inspiration for my boat, if you dont mind it on your thread..
Keven


----------



## stympy (Jun 1, 2020)

Awesome job on your rebuild. I have the identical starcraft that I am just starting on rebuilding.
It was picked up from the backyard of a multifamily house landlord that was abandoned by a previous tenant. 
I have just the hull on a trailer. Love all the different interior fitout ideas that I have found online so far.


----------



## LDUBS (Jun 1, 2020)

1Vhull said:


> I’ll keep posting haha, I just wanted to make sure I wasn’t just being annoying on the forum.



Well, to me if there are no posts then there is no forum. Besides, you are getting a ton more views than comments, so don't worry and keep posting. I need some boat build fixes on an ongoing basis. Haha

BTW, you went to town on that massive deck. Looks like a dance floor!


----------



## 86tuning (Jun 5, 2020)

love the pics, the work space, and of course your work bench. great ideas, thanks for sharing!

I also have an old starcraft, but your boat looks like a NEW starcraft. Great job.







Cheers, B


----------



## kcatto (Jun 27, 2020)

1vhull you still around?

I cannot wait to see where the boat build is at now???

Looking forward to seeing the rest of your build..

Keven


----------



## Steve_Sullivan (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice job on this. I've enjoyed checking out the progress. Here's a photo of my 16' 1967 Starcraft.





Sent from my SM-G981U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rust90 (Jul 11, 2020)

Just found this thread.. Looks great. I picked up a mariner v this spring and am going to use some of the ideas. 
Kevin


----------



## 1Vhull (Aug 11, 2020)

Haven’t posted in a while, I’m self employed and have been working a job that had a lot of on site work to be done. Turned into most of the summer now I guess. It’s awesome seeing everyone’s projects on this forum and have more photos to post of the odds and ends I’ve been able to work on in the late evenings. Sure was planning on having it done by now but needless to say it’s been a crazy year for everyone I think.


----------



## 1Vhull (Aug 11, 2020)

stympy said:


> Awesome job on your rebuild. I have the identical starcraft that I am just starting on rebuilding.
> It was picked up from the backyard of a multifamily house landlord that was abandoned by a previous tenant.
> I have just the hull on a trailer. Love all the different interior fitout ideas that I have found online so far.



I went camping this past weekend and saw to my surprise 3 star crafts of our model and age at the campground, original green paint and all being used. Pretty cool to see. Good luck on your project.


----------



## 1Vhull (Aug 11, 2020)

Steve_Sullivan said:


> Nice job on this. I've enjoyed checking out the progress. Here's a photo of my 16' 1967 Starcraft.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is an awesome setup, I really like what you’ve got there.


----------



## FigNewton (Aug 11, 2020)

Outstanding work so far.


----------



## 1Vhull (Aug 11, 2020)

Here’s how the forward and rear deck is going, on the front I took the welded frame and set it in place then tied it down directly to the floor and foamed the front nose. I wanted as much foam as I could get up high and in the front. In between the aluminum frames I popped in 1/2 pink foam board. As far as I can tell and I’ve spent some serious time.. that foam board is closed cell and does add buoyancy. It’s also very very light and accepts the spray glue for the carpet extremely well. I used the picture foam plboard adhesive to keep the foam panels in place, they fit tight enough it’s probably not needed but does kind of seal the foam panel in and hopefully help make the hatchways air pockets to slow a flooded boat. At this point I can still lift the boat from front or rear by hand easily. On the rear, I’m still running the merc 9.9 filler until I can get a console back in the boat. Also in shallow water I can push pole the boat from this platform I went with wood here in the openings in case of any fuel spills. I’ll face frame the front of the rear deck and either paint or carpet and there will be a small door like most boats up the the transom.


----------



## 1Vhull (Aug 12, 2020)

A few progress photos. I’ll do a coat of epoxy on the wood, and ideally one day replace with aluminum but for now this will work. Hate adding anymore weight then needed but thanks to the welded aluminum frames I could step all the plywood down to 1/2” or less. And interior panels are just foam board. Have really been going back and fourth on wiring locations. Regardless of adding a small helm one day or not I think the switches will be fine in the back deck area, will for sure be less wires to hide and run all the way up and back. Also planning on bending a panel to fit in the transom area for the battery shutoff, breaker and fuse block across from the battery. Trying to keep the wire runs short and concise. The trolling battery has its own home upfront with its own shutoff and breaker. 

Although I have done work to my trailer, I still can’t stand it, it’s someone’s home build that’s extremely heavy and very twisted. I had to rebunk it to mind my fresh paint job but do any of you recommend a new brand/ place to buy a boat trailer? My only real prerequisite is I’d ideally want full size tires as I have a lot of long trips in mind. Boat is 14’. Thanks and hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## 1Vhull (Aug 13, 2020)

A few details and motor mount. I’m probably jumping a bit ahead by mounting up the merc but it feels good to have it on the boat and I wanted to change the oil and gear lube as well as see how it all sits with the bench seat. I also made a aluminum mount for the house battery shutoff and circuit breaker. This lives just across from the main battery and from the circuit breaker goes to the main fuse panel. All blue sea systems parts which I I highly recommend


----------



## 1Vhull (Aug 21, 2020)

Got the nav lights and hatch lights together, fused, switched and in place. The battery charger cables are in place and should have the trolling motor operational in a day or so, also adding deck lights under the side rails on their own switch. Amazing how bright the LEDs are.


----------



## Lanakila (Aug 21, 2020)

great work!! I LOVE the Eastwood SCT tool as well! i added that puppy to my wish list!

How big is this yacht of yours? I swear you could add a heli-pad to that deck and still have room to lay out lol. amazing job! keep up the hard work


----------



## 1Vhull (Aug 21, 2020)

Lanakila said:


> great work!! I LOVE the Eastwood SCT tool as well! i added that puppy to my wish list!
> 
> How big is this yacht of yours? I swear you could add a heli-pad to that deck and still have room to lay out lol. amazing job! keep up the hard work



It’s actually a 14’ but it’s really close to 15.5-16’. Nice deep sidewalls and pretty wide. The Eastwood SCT is an AWESOME machine, really love it. Trying to keep it fairly open and usable.


----------



## davedude (Aug 27, 2020)

Awesome work! I have a 1973 14' Starcraft mariner that looks exactly like yours. I am inspired to get back to work on it seeing your progress.
Thanks for posting. Well done.


----------



## danimal045 (Feb 16, 2022)

awesome build. supposed to be picking up a very similar boat this week, also a 71', want to do a complete gut and rebuild, keeping mostly open floor plan, plan to camo it up and use it for duck hunting with a side of fishing and cruising the family around. you have alot of great ideas, wanted to keep a console and either move it way back a side or way up towards the front, not sure yet. excellent execution.


----------

